# Peanut Butter



## Murrel-Maher (Oct 10, 2008)

How long does opened peanut butter last at room temperature? Does it last longer if you store it in the refrigerator instead of in the pantry?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Murrel-Maher said:


> How long does opened peanut butter last at room temperature? Does it last longer if you store it in the refrigerator instead of in the pantry?


I don't know specifically, but with any oil product, it will go rancid after a time. I've had it around for a couple of months, opened, but it is usually consumed long before that.  We keep it in the refrigerator to keep it from the dogs, and if we get the non-homogenized variety, it will keep it from seperating.

G


----------



## MudDuck (Jan 7, 2009)

Murrel-Maher said:


> How long does opened peanut butter last at room temperature? Does it last longer if you store it in the refrigerator instead of in the pantry?


That is a good question, anyone else have any idea?


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

From what I've been able to find, the general consensus is 6-9 mos. unopened, 2-3 mos. opened, slightly longer in the fridge.

Tim


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've kept the bulk cans of generic peanut butter for almost two years in the past & it was still good... well, edible 

It's only available by mail, but a package of four 6 1/2-ounce jars of powdered peanut butter (each is equivalent to an 18-ounce jar of prepared peanut butter) costs $16.

Bell Plantation, Inc. - PB2 Powdered Peanut Butter - Home

phone: 229-387-7238 (Georgia)


----------



## merlotmaker (Jan 15, 2009)

Does it change consitency or texture when going bad?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Like any other product with a high oil content it should smell BAD. A simple rule is that if something smells bad don't eat it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> A simple rule is that if something smells bad don't eat it.


you're single, aren't you?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope. Married. Plus I keep my kitchen including the fridge very clean.


----------



## Roi du Rodentia (Jan 7, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Like any other product with a high oil content it should smell BAD. A simple rule is that if something smells bad don't eat it.


And I'm guessing not Norwegian either?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope I'm Canadian.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Nope I'm Canadian.


hence the clever username 'Canadian' & the 'Location: Canada' in your profile

& once again, Irony becomes a the lost art


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha hey, I go by the same rule of thumb! If it smells rancid, it's rancid! If it smells ok to you and still makes you hungry, it should be good. LOL Key word: should

And yes, I'm single! Ha!


----------

